# Kanger Cupti and Clrba



## Nailedit77

Kangertech Cupti 75W Kit Features 
5.0ML juice volume
All in one design
Leak-free
For MTL and DL
75 watts output
optional CLRBA
powered by one Replaceable 18650 battery
Replaceable Pyrex glass
Temperature Control
Durable surface furinshing

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kamiel

Looks fantastic.

Improves everything on the Leakybox - which I sadly own.

FML. I'm buying an Egrip II.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gizmo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Now I wonder if that drip tip is attached to the airflow control or if they're independent of each other. If I can change the tip without affecting performance I'm on board!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel

Stosta said:


> Now I wonder if that drip tip is attached to the airflow control or if they're independent of each other. If I can change the tip without affecting performance I'm on board!


This vid breaks the whole thing down, nicely.

|

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

